# ISPConfig nginx directives



## screenas (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe erfolgreich meinen Server mit CentOS, nginx und ISPConfig neu aufgesetzt. Alles läuft wie es soll. Ich hätte da nur eine Frage / Bitte bezüglich den nginx directives Einstellungen:

Wie kann ich:

```
root   /var/www/example.com/web;
```
zu:

```
root   /var/www/example.com/web/public;
```
überschreiben lassen?

Habe schon alles mögliche von:


```
location / {
    root   /var/www/example.com/web/public;
}
```
bis PHP open_basedir ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2014)

> location / {
> root   /var/www/example.com/web/public;
> }


das sollte so funktionieren. Den daran das z.B. @php eine eigene location ist. Für PHP geht das so:



```
location @php { ##merge##
    root   /var/www/example.com/web/public;
}
```


----------



## screenas (22. Apr. 2014)

Vielen dank Till, funktioniert wunderbar.
Hatte nicht daran gedacht, das @php eine eigene location ist.


----------

